# Questions on circulation and improving my plant's growth



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd appreciate some advice on my month old planted tank. I'm hoping to get some good growth in this tank and it's stocked with Java ferns on driftwood, java moss, rotalas, amublia and livestock: tetras and barbs. The tank is a 46gal bowl, I've got an airstone with minimal air, and a topfin 60 on minimum flow. I've also been running a DIY CO2 pop bottle reactor out of an airstone, getting good flow out of that now. My lighting is a T5HO with marine lights, and 15w Flora Glo and aquaglo bulbs. I'm planning on upgrading the T5's to proper plant bulbs later on. 

My question is, I know the HOB filter is not optimal for a planted aquarium, but i'm getting air bubbles at the surface and a bit of slime that doesn't look too healthy. Should I be keeping it on minimum flow still? My plants are not pearling but the Rotala seems to be growing well and reddening and the ferns are growing new leaflets as well. the moss is also picking up quite nicely. When I try to increase the circulation to get rid of the slime and airbubbles, the plants sway quite a bit and I've heard that a planted tank needs less agitation and fair circulation. I feel like I may be acting in contradiction with airstones and CO2 injections and a HOB filter. 

I don't have the resources to make large equipment changes at this point so any advice on tweaking my set up or avoiding costly mistakes would be very much appreciated.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Using an airstone at the same time as CO2 is counter-productive.

You say you have slime on your water? That's an indication of too much dissolved organics. Are you using soil for substrate?

I would skim the slime off and do water changes until the slime no longer forms. If that sounds too tedious, you could try getting a surface skimmer.

The HOB is okay if you fill your tank with enough water so that it no longer splashes down.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Is there any chance some of the yeast mix is finding it's way into the tank?


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

solarz said:


> Using an airstone at the same time as CO2 is counter-productive.
> 
> You say you have slime on your water? That's an indication of too much dissolved organics. Are you using soil for substrate?
> 
> ...


Hi Solarz, I took yoru advice and am not using the air pump anymore. I have pebbles so it's not dissolved organics. I did a 20% waterchange and increased the waterflow and water levels, it's stopped teh slime from reappearing, thanks for the tips! The plants are growing well now especially the hygrophilia. I'll need to trim them. Not having much luck with the amublias I'm afraid, any tips? They seem to get dislodged or have their roots rotted away/leaves gone quickly.

Bill, it's not the yeast mix but that's a sharp observation. Thanks


----------

